# Chassis identification



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

I came across this in eBay, seems like a G Plus, but has no branding. Could also be a Super Magnatraction or any of its variants, but doesn't have the "X" marking in the chassis. The description says it's a Tyco, and the body is a looks like Tyco, but no Tyco chassis that I know looks like that.

What is it?


























The auction is this:
Vintage Tyco Porsche Turbo #3 Ho Slot Car | eBay

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Looks like a Rokar (pre-MCar), with a TYCO rear axle assy...

Could be wrong...

Any photos from the side?...


The photos are almost too big :surprise: ...

Never thought I'd say that!?!? :smile2: ...

John
.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, I think you are right about the chassis. Knowing what to look for I found this:



















That Rokar looks like a cheaply made G Plus


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Model Motorist site is a good reference if you need to identify a chassis. Identifications: HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rokar, AMRAC, later to become LifeLike. each with it's own variants.
seems to me there was another brand/model designation but, I cannot recall at this time.

good link Rich

glock, in your pics it appears that the entire rear axle assembly is TYCO and given the apparent size of the crown, might have been out of the "hopper" or rubber tracked chassis.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> ...Rokar, AMRAC, later to become LifeLike. each with it's own variants.
> seems to me there was another brand/model designation but, I cannot recall at this time...


Cox...

Bought by AMRAC in the early '80's...

John
.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rich Dumas said:


> The Model Motorist site is a good reference if you need to identify a chassis. Identifications: HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Chassis


Good to know. Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate it when someone beats me to a post! In the far distant past these were Cox cars, then AMRAC (American Racecraft), then Darda?, then Rokar before they were bought by Lifelike. The last Rokar was the "M" chassis car. A lot of left over Rokars were repackaged as Lifelikes.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
To my understanding, the Darda line was licensed from Life-Like...

John
.


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

Don't forget Galoob, lol. Sorry I tuned in a little late. There was crazy overlap in the early years I believe, as well. I have 2 cars that were thrown in with a lot of track I recently purchased that I'm trying figure out. I think they're repros of the original Miami Vice set Ferrari and Rolls...need to find a grill for the Rolls...I'm going to see if a Roarin' Rolls grill matches up, if not, I'll have to fab one or find a suitable die-cast donor. Poor die-casts, all I see them for is for parts or as casting material, lately.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a history of Life-Like that I did a few years back: Lifelike History V3.pdf

If you can add to this let me know and I can include any new information in a future revision of the article.


----------

